

GCHQ code breaker found dead - locked in sports bag and dumped in bath tub - thenewkid
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2136118/Gareth-Williams-inquest--Houdini-struggle-padlock-holdall-spy-dead-in.html

======
junto
He had just returned from attending Defcon 18:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/03/gareth_williams_inqu...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/03/gareth_williams_inquest/)

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/mi6-codebreaker-
atte...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/mi6-codebreaker-attended-us-
security-conference-before-his-death/)

------
cup
Published in 2012.

